# Using raw cows milk for bottle lambs?



## Looking4ewes (Apr 30, 2006)

Any pitfalls I should be aware of? Do the lambs require supplementation? I've got three on the bottle and a fresh Jersey cow. Using her milk would save me a ton on milk replacer.


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

No pitfalls that I am aware of. All my hand reared lambs have been brought up on cows milk and I'm not into taking coals to Newcastle. Go for it and save yourself some money but be aware that you should make the transition gradually otherwise you could end up with sick, scouring or dead lambs. 

I've never had to do the transition but would probably make up the milk replacer as normal but replace say 2 ounces with milk for a couple of days then just gradually keep upping the amount of milk to replacer ratio every couple of days until they were on 100% milk. I would rather play safe and do it slowly rather than try to rush it. 

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## bknthesdle (Mar 27, 2011)

I thought I read somewhere that lambs can not have fresh cows milk. I cant remember where i read that at. It was one of the reasons I got goats this year.

http://www.awrittenword.com/barbados/info/articles/bummer_lamb.htm

http://www.barkingrock.com/sheep101.htm

http://www.petalia.com.au/Templates/StoryTemplate_Process.cfm?Story_No=1745

http://www.nursette.com/dmr_lambs.html

http://www.smallholderfeed.co.uk/articles/caring-for-orphan-lambs.aspx


----------



## KIT.S (Oct 8, 2008)

We feed our lambs powdered milk replacer for the first month or so, then gradually switch to whole cow's milk. I believe they don't grow as fast on it, but since we have it, it's a lot cheaper. Cow's milk doesn't have as much fat as sheep's milk, but it seems to work.
Kit


----------



## Oregon Julie (Nov 9, 2006)

We have raised both bummer lambs and kids on our Jersey's milk with no ill effects. I too had heard you couldn't do this, but when faced with multiple bummers one year and milk replacer a $65 a sack I decided to give it a try. They grew up to be healthy and of normal size, so it worked for me and I would do it again.


----------



## bknthesdle (Mar 27, 2011)

The big difference between gleaning information off the net verses someone whose actually done it. 

Glad to hear it can be done with no ill effects.


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

I too have read/heard/been told that lambs shouldn't be fed cow's milk - and the interesting thing is that there was never a reason stated as to why this shouldn't be done! So, after nearly 40 years of rearing lambs on cow's milk, and in the past it could be up to 30-40 in a season, with no ill-effects, I will continue to do so and advise others that it can be done. 

Cow milk isn't as rich as ewe milk but it makes a big difference between a dead lamb and a live one.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## JHinCA (Sep 20, 2003)

In my experience lambs do best with mama or adopted mama, second best bottle fed with ewe's milk, next best on replacer formulated for lambs and not so well on fresh rich cow's milk. That said, I have successfully raised bottle lambs on cow's milk who have grown up to be good productive ewes or tasty lamb chops. They just don't grow as fast.


----------



## Looking4ewes (Apr 30, 2006)

Thanks for the advice, all. The lambs are doing fine on the Jersey milk. Unfortunately for me, is that they are taking ALL the milk, as I had gone to once a day milking before lambing and the cow is late in her lactation. I'm going through my stash of frozen milk faster than I anticipated. I bought a carton of half and half for my morning coffee and was extremely disappointed as to it's taste. My cow is 8 months fresh, so I had forgotten what store milk tasted like. yuck!

I read the ingredients on a bag of milk replacer. It was all cow's milk derivative, so I figured the fresh stuff was better and I had it on hand. I thought the fat in Jersey milk is comparable to sheep milk, both at about 5 -6%. Sheep milk has more solids and won't separate on it's own like cow's milk. Other than that, what's the difference?


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

We have fed many a lamb on the jersey milk, and they have done very well, but jersey milk is much better than holstein milk. > Thanks Marc


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I would use goat milk.

Heres and interesting link...heck I might even try it

http://www.motherearthnews.com/Sustainable-Farming/1978-01-01/Adopt-An-Orphan-Lamb.aspx?page=2


----------



## Looking4ewes (Apr 30, 2006)

Well, I don't own a goat and never intend to.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Looking4ewes said:


> Well, I don't own a goat and never intend to.



I dont owe a goat either....but my MIL does...when I cant get milk from her I use lamb replacer...or I might try the link I provided.


----------



## Shannonmcmom (Jul 18, 2005)

Raised some of my lambs on Jersey milk this year. We did have one who suffered from anemia which can be caused by cow's milk. When I switched him to half formula and half cow's milk he picked up right away. He was so anemic that even his anus was white. I found a study from the 30's that talked about it. 

So some animals it might not be good for but the majority would probably do okay.


----------

